# Any other videogame music composers?



## Jack Chandler (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like to meet you!

I'm working on my second mock RPG soundtrack (shameless plug here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5930699) and I was curious if there was anyone else out there making videogame sountracks!

If so post, I'd love to hear your stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I make video game-sounding covers of real songs. I have a CD of adventure-themed music, but those some were made years ago. (Here's a video game cover of Pumped up Kicks, by Foster the People: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5852260)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2011)

I make video covers of video game music(Robocop 3 theme, maybe a few songs from Alexander Brandon in JazzJackrabbit 2 in the future...) and I could also double as a short degree person who works with music a lot. Example

I absolutely love your tracks. Which program do you use?
I currently use Sony Vegas, MilkyTracker, OpenMPT and Famitracker for sound. Sometimes audio overload, I may move to REAPER in the far future.


----------



## epslion (Jun 18, 2011)

well i do have a beta sound track done  ill post my best 3 synth and my best 3 orchestral pieces 

orchestral:    

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5955461/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5956409/ 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5287924/



synth:  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5403935/ 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5293044/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5286757/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 18, 2011)

No, but that's a pretty cool to be doing. :3


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

idk  if this qualify as a Videogame sound but a lot has commented this piece great if it were in a pokemon game.
http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/153-1/s-GJj0y


----------



## Spud Dastardly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm currently working on the soundtrack for video game.  It's an rpg called Astral.
Here's the main theme: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5410129/
The overworld theme: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5515475/
The battle theme: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5327819/
The rest (so far) is also in my gallery.  Hope you like it :3


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been told by nearly everyone I know that my music sounds like video game music.

http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/rocket-propelled-game-interlude
http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/limit-of-epic
http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/leaking-ceiling
http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/final-boss

I also have 3 orchestral works: 

http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/celestial-fatality
http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/prelude-to-stuff
http://cometo.bandcamp.com/track/overture


----------



## stratkat (Sep 8, 2011)

My music's been featured on the beat hazard sound track [mac, pc, psn 360] and unplugged [360] and idk how many flash games.

Other then make for actual games I make a lot of video gaming sounding music, techno, dubstep, etc.


----------



## Monovfox (Dec 21, 2011)

I actually write classical, the goal is julliard. I'm currently working on a piano concerto, been drafting out the meter and feel of each movement for the past 2 months or so, major progress was made today on the soundscape of the second movement.

I'll post some of my stuff here later.

edit:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7071137/


----------



## Huepow00 (Dec 29, 2011)

I sometimes make Game Music...

A little Sonic the Hedgehog inspired tune
http://soundcloud.com/huepow00/ear-funky-boardwalk-rock

Official Remix Album for the Super Sonic Knockout PC Fangame *Voted 2nd "Best in SAGE2011"*
http://huepow00.bandcamp.com/album/ssk-beatz

A lil Retro, Asian-Funk Game album
http://huepow00.bandcamp.com/album/war-of-the-elements-water

An un-finished Chiptune album based off the soundtrack to the PSX videogame "Einhander"
http://huepow00.bandcamp.com/album/8-bit-ein-unfinished


----------

